# In arrivo un terzino sinistro?



## patriots88 (30 Agosto 2012)

Di Marzio ha detto che Galliani ha fatto intendere che l'arrivo di De Jong potrebbe non essere l'ultimo acquisto.

Si cerca un terzino da prendere all' ultimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

speriamo o riprendiamo Paolo


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2012)

Io sono convinto che sia chiuso... O comunque al massimo dossena


----------



## The P (30 Agosto 2012)

Ti prego Gallina, dopo il pacco Jankulovsky, il fratello scemo di Zambrotta, Antonini, Taiwo, Vilà e Mesbah in sequenza..... prendine uno che possa giocare veramente a calcio nel Milan, per favore...


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Bale all'ultimo secondo


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

In effetti.. De sciglio non l'ha scelto lui.... Su sportItalia han parlato di Peluso... Forse è troppo


----------



## The P (30 Agosto 2012)

Peluso?


----------



## Naruto98 (30 Agosto 2012)

Peluso?! Sportitalia mi è caduto in bassissimo come credibilità :/


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

Peluso, Dossena, uno di questi.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

A me piace Peluso, sarei soddisfatto.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2012)

se devo andare a prendere un peluso o un dossena, rimango così come sono e mi tengo mesbah, che tanto è l'ultima scelta e non giocherà mai.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2012)

Ah no. Scusate. Mi sono confuso com un altro. Scusate. Potete offendermi


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2012)

Peluso sarebbe un passo avanti ENORME

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Si vede che non l'hai mai visto giocare Peluso.

Non è un fenomeno ovviamente, ma è un terzino di tutto rispetto


----------



## Pedrosa (31 Agosto 2012)

"Si parla di Jonas Gutierrez"

_Barboni News_

Seriamente, se deve arrivare uno scarso stiamo cosi valà.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2012)

Idea più concreta: Antonelli

sky


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli o Peluso.

Sky

Spero nel secondo


----------



## Francy (31 Agosto 2012)

Fra i due Peluso, Antonelli fra l'altro, promettente, ma si è fatto un paio di anni in infermieria se non ricordo male...


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Mi piacerebbe ismaily del braga


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Io farei giocare Abate a destra e De Sciglio a sinistra. Punterei piuttosto su un centrale.


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2012)

piglierà Drenthe che è svincolato.


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Non lo è più, ora è del Besiktas.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Se deve arrivare un giocatorino è meglio che non arrivi nessuno.


----------



## Ataraxia (31 Agosto 2012)

Oppure farà un favore alla juve prendendo Ziegler


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Speriamo uno alla De Jong... che so, Clichy ad esempio.


----------



## Aphex (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli no dai...Ha passato metà stagione in infermeria.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonini, Antonelli: ma che è?


----------



## 2515 (31 Agosto 2012)

dopo tre acquisti decenti vogliono buttarci giù il morale di nuovo..


----------



## ErreKappa (31 Agosto 2012)

Scommetto Ziegler


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Dopo gli arrivi di Bojan e De Jong voglio credere che prendano un terzino quantomeno decente, è anche certo che dopo Antonini, Mesbah, Taiwo, Zambrotta, sarebbe davvero difficile continuare una striscia così negativa, boh speriamo.


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

Vabbè che vi aspettate... sara uno di quei mediocri tipi Peloso o Dosso


----------



## Cristof94 (31 Agosto 2012)

Abbiamo ancora Didac che non è male, anzi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Serve un centraleeeeeee


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2012)

Santon no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Di Antonelli non so che pensare francamente, non lo conosco molto bene.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Santon no?



Tempo fa aveva detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto venire al Milan (ci sarebbe pure il motivo della nazionale e della visibilità)


----------



## ErreKappa (31 Agosto 2012)

E' abbastanza chiaro: obbligheremo l'amico-schiavo Preziosi a scambiare Mesbah con Antonelli, e tutti felici.
Non sarebbe male, almeno è un giovane di prospettive dignitose.

Santon piacerebbe molto anche a me, ma attualmente è titolare in una squadra più forte del Milan, in un campionato nettamente più prestigioso e ricco, e costa soldi...quindi niente.


----------



## sheva90 (31 Agosto 2012)

Piuttosto che niente... meglio piuttosto.

A sto punto prendiamo Peluso...


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di Antonelli non so che pensare francamente, non lo conosco molto bene.



pensa a Mesbah, sono identici. Mesbah crossa un po' meglio però...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Che senso ha prendere un terzino sinistro? Non ne vedo di valore francamente in giro. A meno che non si presentino con uno sconosciuto che diventa rivelazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> pensa a Mesbah, sono identici. Mesbah crossa un po' meglio però...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Sicuramente meglio un italiano 25 enne qual è Antonelli piuttosto che un algerino scemo inchiodato al Milan.
E poi Antonelli non era al Milan una volta? penso sia stato in primavera


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Per me non arriva più nessuno. Galliani prenderà qualcuno solo se cede Mesbah e arriva qualcuno a dirgli "Oh lo vuoi XYZ?".


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sicuramente meglio un italiano 25 enne qual è Antonelli piuttosto che un algerino ***** inchiodato al Milan.
> E poi Antonelli non era al Milan una volta? penso sia stato in primavera



si è un nostro canterano, un pò sparito per vari guai fisici nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> si è un nostro canterano, un pò sparito per vari guai fisici nell'ultimo anno.



Ah ecco ricordavo bene


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Che tra l'altro volevamo prima che passasse a Genova, stava giocando abbastanza bene. Anche se alla fine lo reputo un Abate o Antonini.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Sì...è un Antonini, un Abate... mediocri...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Agosto 2012)

Peluso è un buon giocatore


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

A parte che pensandoci bene... se arrivasse un terzino sinistro... non è che si "liberino" di Vilà tipo a gennaio?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Agosto 2012)

Galliani: 'Potrebbe arrivare un terzino'

Potrebbe esserci un ultimo colpo di mercato in casa Milan. Adriano Galliani ha confidato a Sky Sport: "Domani potrebbe esserci una sorpresa, magari un terzino, alle 18.40..."


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Galliani: 'Potrebbe arrivare un terzino'
> 
> Potrebbe esserci un ultimo colpo di mercato in casa Milan. Adriano Galliani ha confidato a Sky Sport: "Domani potrebbe esserci una sorpresa, magari un terzino, alle 18.40..."



Sicuramente uno tra Peluso e Antonelli.


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

io sarei felice se arrivasse Antonelli...a parte l'ultimo anno difficile a Genova per me è un ottimo terzino...se arriverà...vi stupirà...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io sarei felice se arrivasse Antonelli...a parte l'ultimo anno difficile a Genova per me è un ottimo terzino...se arriverà...vi stupirà...



Tanto peggio di Mesbah credo sia difficile fare, e per fare meglio di Antonini non ci vuole molto, tanto vale provare.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

chiunque e' meglio di mesbah..


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

cmq peluso sarebbe un buonissimo colpo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> cmq peluso sarebbe un buonissimo colpo..



Ma questo Peluso che ha di speciale? Ne parlano tutti benissimo, a me sembra un giocatore nella media.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma questo Peluso che ha di speciale? Ne parlano tutti benissimo, a me sembra un giocatore nella media.



non e' un fenomeno eh..pero' tra i terzini sinistri mediocri del nostro campionato questo e' uno dei migliori...buon fisico,ottima corsa e buonissima tecnica..superiore ai nostri da tutti i punti di vista


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2012)

Mi strapperei i capelli per Peluso, che è il terzino sinistro più forte che c'è in Italia. Invece Antonelli


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

*ESCLUSIVA Milan, Peluso in prestito. Alternativa Antonelli, Mesbah via*
_
Il mercato del Milan non si è chiuso col colpo De Jong. Dopo le primi indiscrezioni circolate in radiomercato, Calciomercato.com ha raccolto in esclusiva indiscrezioni riguardanti un'ultima operazione rossonera riguardante la fascia sinistra.Calciomercato.com può confermare l'interesse del Milan per un cavallo di ritorno come Luca Antonelli che dal Genoa potrebbe tornare a vestire la maglia che l'ha cresciuto. Sarebbe l'ennesima operazione tra le due società amiche, in comproprietà. Antonelli resta comunque un' alternativa al vero obiettivo di mercato rossonero: Federico Peluso.Ci sono stati dei contatti per l'esterno dell'Atalanta rappresentato dallo stesso agente di Cassano (sarà un caso?) e la trattativa è impostata su un prestito oneroso (circa 1 milione di euro) più obbligo di riscatto per la prossima stagione (altri 5-6 milioni). L'affare è tutt'altro che impossibile con Antonini che avrebbe già mostrato il proprio turbamento a figure a lui vicine.Nelle operazioni in ogni caso non è da escludere che entri il cartellino di Djamel Mesbah, sempre corteggiato dal Torino, ma che potrebbe finire a Genoa o Atalanta in prestito, se non addirittura a titolo definitivo._

MC


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2012)

Chiunque è meglio di Mesbah...
Ben vengano i terzini, ci servono come il pane


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Servirebbe un terzino e anche un centrale decente.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2012)

buono ma niente di eccezionale.
a questo punto preferirei un centrale


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Peluso: 28 anni, esperienza internazionale 0.... un buon acquisto per una squadretta.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

Qualcosa a sinistra va fatta per forza, i nostri terzini sono da serie B. Peluso è bravo anche se non più giovanissimo (classe 1984)


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Agosto 2012)

ESCLUSIVA MN - Ag. Antonelli: "Milan? Non ne so nulla"

A poche ore dalla chiusura del calciomercato, abbiamo contattato il noto agente FIFA Fabio Parisi, procuratore di Luca Antonelli, accostato al Milan nella serata di ieri. A lui, abbiamo chiesto un giudizio sul mercato rossonero: "Diciamo che dò un voto positivo, non è facile ricostruire dopo un periodo di addii illustri". Sul suo asstito invece ha detto: "Sono venuto a conoscenza ieri di questa cosa, ma non c'è nulla".


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2012)

Se Peluso fosse andato alla Juve tutti qui a dire che non sappiamo fare mercato, che Galliani dorme ecc.ecc. 

Per me Peluso è un buon innesto anche se ha 28 anni (pensavo fosse più giovane :S), però meglio di Mesbah e Antonini è sicuramente.


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me peluso non arriverà


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

sembra che qualcuno arriverà


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli mi sembra equiparabile ad Antonini e non solo per la somiglianza tra i nomi.Peluso,per quel pochino che l'ho visto giocare,mi è piaciuto però credevo fosse più giovane.


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

danno per praticamente fatto l'arrivo di antonelli..

per me puo' andare,alla fine a dispetto di antonini lui un po' giovane lo e' visto che e' dell'87 lol


----------



## MiKeLeLe (31 Agosto 2012)

meglio di antonini anche "pasquale carlos"


----------



## GioNF (31 Agosto 2012)

In due giorni rischiamo di ritrovarci con una squadra da EL\4° posto. Sarebbe cla-mo-ro-so.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2012)

piuttosto metto de sciglio a sinistra, il problema grosso sono i centrali...ah no dimenticavo, abbiamo Bonera


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Caratteristiche nuovo terzino:cesso che non deve togliere il posto al liiiider della fascia Antonini.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli antonini


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se Peluso fosse andato alla Juve tutti qui a dire che non sappiamo fare mercato, che Galliani dorme ecc.ecc.
> 
> Per me Peluso è un buon innesto anche se ha 28 anni (pensavo fosse più giovane :S), però meglio di Mesbah e Antonini è sicuramente.






Ragà ma siete seri?? Peloso???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma perchè non prendono me?  1 mesetto per mettermi in forma e cago in testa a Mesbah


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

viene laura Antonelli


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Certi nomi nn si possono sentire


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2012)

il nuovo giovine antonelli


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2012)

è un classe 87..vecchio non è


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Oh ma un vargas faceva schifo ???? Prendiamo sempre italiani scarsi


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

peluso SI, antonelli NO antonelli mesbah siamo li


----------



## bmb (31 Agosto 2012)

Spero disperatamente in Peluso che tra i tre è nettamente il più bravo.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Oh ma un vargas faceva schifo ???? Prendiamo sempre italiani scarsi



Non scherziamo. Non è un terzino, c'ha 10 kg in più e non c'ha voglia di allenarsi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 13.14* - Stando a quanto riferito da Gianluca Di Marzio a "Sky Sport 24", il Milan difficilmente andrà su Dossena, che era la prima scelta ma non è ritenuto cedibile dal Napoli. Restano i nomi di Antonelli e Peluso, che però non hanno ancora portato a conferme importanti. Galliani, secondo l'esperto di mercato, ci proverà nei minuti finali per strappare condizioni più favorevoli.

fonte:MN


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Dossena prima scelta


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Piuttosto che Dossena nessuno.
Antonelli non è male se serve per spedire l'algerino scarso, magari non sono neanche questi i nomi e c'è dell'altro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 13.30 *- Secondo quanto comunicato dai nostri inviati all'Atahotel Executive, Urbano Cairo sarebbe appena arrivato presso la sede del mercato, non è escluso che il presidente del Torino possa provare un ultimo tentativo per portare Mesbah in granata.

fonte:MN


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2012)

Che pena...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;4334 ha scritto:


> * 13.30 *- Secondo quanto comunicato dai nostri inviati all'Atahotel Executive, Urbano Cairo sarebbe appena arrivato presso la sede del mercato, non è escluso che il presidente del Torino possa provare un ultimo tentativo per portare Mesbah in granata.
> 
> fonte:MN



Te lo regaliamo anche a patto che l'anno prossimo ci dai Ogbonna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

Milan, caccia al laterale sinistro​


Dopo il colpo De Jong, Galliani vuole "regalare" ad Allegri un terzino sinistro. Il nome che circola è quello di Luca Antonelli del Genoa. Preziosi però sta anche trattando Giandomenico Mesto con il Napoli e prima di cedere un altro laterale ha bisogno di tornare sul mercato a caccia di un sostituto. Intanto, nonostante le voci su un ritorno di fiamma dell'ultima ora, sull'ipotesi Kakà tutto tace.

Dalla Spagna non arrivano segnali di alcun genere dal Real Madrid e, dunque, salvo clamorosi sviluppi dell'ultimo secondo, sembra escluso il ritorno in rossonero del brasiliano.

Tornando ancora al laterale sinistro su cui stanno lavorando sottotraccia Galliani & Co., tutto sembra indicare la via di Genova. Il Milan ha un ottimo rapporto con Preziosi e starebbe aspettando soltanto il momento giusto per portare Antonelli a Milanello. Al momento, nessuno parla ancora di cifre, ma i rossoneri sarebbero pronti a mettere sul piatto anche Djamel Mesbah.

Per sbloccare la situazione occorre comunque attendere che il Genoa trovi un sostituto sulla fascia. Preziosi starebbe trattando con Damiano Ferronetti, che ha firmato la rescissione del contratto con il Torino dopo aver abbandonato il ritiro di Sappada. Ferronetti però è un destro e al Genoa servirebbe un mancino per sostituire Antonelli. 

fonte:sportmediaset


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli rotfl, piuttosto resto cosi'


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Antonelli rotfl, piuttosto resto cosi'


Perchè? Io non vi capisco, accontentiamoci..


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Non è un terzino, c'ha 10 kg in più e non c'ha voglia di allenarsi.


I giocatori che hanno talento puoi sperare che Tornino ad alti livelli i Dossena gli Antonelli e compagnia cantante sono scarsi e rimangono scarsi..... Vargas non e' piu offensivo di Marcelo.... Anche bale ma a me non frega assolutamente niente voglio gente che abbia tecnica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Io glielo darei gratis con 10 euro di mancia


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

cmq si parla di antonelli al milan e basta non va mesbah al genoa.


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

l'errore più grande è non provare emanuelson terzino...abbiamo un signor terzino e andiamo a prenderne altri...a me cmq antonelli piace è un bel giocatore e cmq rispetto ad antonini anche io sono un fenomeno...


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Mah, non saprei che parere dare su Antonelli. Anche se però era al Genoa l'anno scorso, che bene non ha fatto.


----------



## Nivre (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma è mai possibile che non riusciamo a prendere un terzino sinistro decente ?

Madòòò siamo maledetti


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli potrebbe pure sorprendere, perchè no, si può provare, tanto ormai..


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

In pratica c'è pure la possibilità che Mesbah non parta, sarebbe una tragedia


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Vargas? ROTFL..obeso e con 0 etica del lavoro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Peluso l'anno passato ha disputato una buona stagione poi non so... ha 28 anni e non vorrei che a lungo andare si rivelasse un Antonini, purtroppo la fatidica frase "non può fare peggio dei nostri" non vale più, in Italia il livello è addirittura simile al nostro 
Antonelli non lo conosco, almeno è giovane, boh vediamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

I laterali sinistri buoni si contano sulle dita di una mano!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 14.52* - Mercato spasmodico in questi ultimi minuti con un giro di terzini che non sembra incastrarsi e poter favorire il Milan. Secondo quanto riportato da "Skysport", infatti, la mancata cessione di Modesto al Pescara blocca l'arrivo di Ziegler dalla Juventus in gialloblu. La cosa favorisce il diavolo nella corsa a Peluso dell'Atalanta, vicinissimo alla Juve, ma bloccato dalla mancata partenza di Ziegler. Se Marotta non riuscisse a piazzare lo svizzero, infatti, non potrebbe operare in entrata e lascerebbe strada libera a Galliani che da ieri sera ha avviato i contatti con il terzino orobico.

fonte:MN


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

siamo nelle mani di mesbah...se non accetta il genoa rimaniamo cosi...da impiccarlo...e antonini si dice sia disturbato dal fatto che il Milan cerchi un terzino...ma siamo pazziiiii....


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

*15.06 *— Mosse Milan: Galliani ha offerto a Preziosi lo scambio Mesbah-Antonelli, respinto dal Genoa.

fonte: gazzettadellosport


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;4473 ha scritto:


> *15.06 *— Mosse Milan: Galliani ha offerto a Preziosi lo scambio Mesbah-Antonelli, respinto dal Genoa.
> 
> fonte: gazzettadellosport


Ma che strano...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Te credo che l'hanno respinto, mica son scemi del tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 15.05 *- Si allontana Antonelli del Milan. Da un lato Carlo Laudisa su "Gazzetta Tv" riferisce che Preziosi avrebbe rifiutato l'offerta di scambio Mesbah-Antonelli che sarebbe stato proposto ieri da Galliani. Dall'altro gli inviati di "Skysport" smentiscono questa offerta e ribadiscono che il terzino genoano sarebbe fuori dall'orbita Milan ormai. Resta in piedi, però, la pista Peluso dell'Atalanta, il terzino sembra allontanarsi dalla Juventus, viste le difficoltà a piazzare Ziegler per Marotta, e rimane forse l'ultima alternativa per l'asse mancino rossonero.

fonte :MN


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

era troppo bello come scambio


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Antonelli é forte e in più é vivaio Milan


----------



## MisterBet (31 Agosto 2012)

Chiunque (tranne Dossena) è il benvenuto...basta che tolga il posto a "Le ali della libertà"...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

ma Mesbah - Ziegler no ? Per me non fa schifo per niente lo svizzero


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma Mesbah - Ziegler no ? Per me non fa schifo per niente lo svizzero



perchè la Juve dovrebbe fare questo scambio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> perchè la Juve dovrebbe fare questo scambio?


vogliono liberarsene quanto noi, perchè Conte non lo vede per niente...


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Tutta questa telenovela per un terzino di poco valore, potevano risparmiarsela.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 15.25* - Altro ribaltone, secondo "Spormediaset", infatti, la Juve avrebbe già l'accordo con l'Atalanta per Peluso. Le due società sarebbero d'accordo sul presito del giocatore con diritto di riscatto fissato a 5 milioni di euro. Per i bianconeri resta da sciogliere il nodo Ziegler, la Juventus infatti deve prima cedere lo svizzero per chiudere l'affare ed assicurarsi l'esterno orobico.

fonte :MN


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

alla fine mi sa che rimaniamo con quella ***** di antonini...dai non lo sopporto un altro anno a fare ****** su quella fascia...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

secondo voi riusciamo a prendere un giocatore che soffia il posto ad Antonini? rotfl. Stiamo cercando un terzino solo perché serve da un punto di vista numerico. Arriverà, se arriverà, un Mesbah 2.0


----------



## cris (31 Agosto 2012)

si va be ma che cessi stiam tentando di prendere? mamma mia


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2012)

Sinceramente darei spazio a De Sciglio, e prenderei un centrale, alla Yanga M'Biwa o come si scrive!


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sinceramente darei spazio a De Sciglio, e prenderei un centrale, alla Yanga M'Biwa o come si scrive!



Oppure spostare Emanuela terzino e dare spazio a De Sciglio sia a destra che a sinistra, se dobbiamo scambiare una ***** per una ***** allora tanto vale regalare Mesbah e basta.
Pure Constant sulla fascia sarebbe un upgrade rispetto ad adesso almeno spinge come un cammello.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 15.40 -* Ci siamo, sembra che la Juve possa chiudere per Peluso. Secondo quanto riferito da "Gazzetta Tv" Ziegler sarebbe arrivato a Milano, evidentemente per chiudere il suo passaggio ad una nuova squadra. Allo stesso tempo "Skysport" riferisce che all'Atahotel è arrivato Beppe Marotta, evidentemente per chiudere delle operazioni di mercato. L'incastro sembra semplice, visto anche che Modesto sembra avvicinarsi di nuovo al Pescara, Ziegler potrebbe finire al Parma con la Juve che prenderebbe Peluso, forte di un accordo di massima con l'Atalanta.

fonte :MN


----------



## Facciosnaooo (31 Agosto 2012)

I Supersaldiiiiiiii! Colpi last second!!!! Zona Galliani! Siamo nel vivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Che cesso potrebbe arrivare???Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza!


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma poi Antonelli-Antonini...mmm...un'esplosione di gioventù!


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Non arriva nessuno e cmq se dobbiamo prendere delle mezze cartuccie allora proviamo didac


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 15.50 *- Il primo tassello s'incastra, Modesto avrebbe firmato in questo momento con il Pescara. Secondo "Skysport", l'ormai ex parmense passerebbe in prestito agli abbruzzesi, liberando il posto a Parma per Ziegler che lascerebbe il posto utile alla Juventus per Peluso. Si attendono solo le conferme in merito alle altre due operazioni che sembrano essere quasi scontate in un effetto domino.

fonte:MN


----------



## Naruto98 (31 Agosto 2012)

Non prendiamo nessuno.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah non si vuole muovere e rifiuta ogni destinazione.

Di Marzio.


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah resta con noi


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah  Ma, d'altro canto, come facciamo a dargli torto. Sei un mediocre e lo sai, ma giochi nel Milan. Quello davanti a te si chiama Antonini... non ci sono alternative di ruolo. Qualche minutino lo farà.

La colpa bisogna darla a chi l'ha comprato. Mi ricorda, in parte, la situazione Kaladze...


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah s'è legato al cancello di Milanello.Galliani cerca di mozzargli gli arti con un moto****.Nulla da fare.Mesbaglio è fatto d'acciaio!


----------



## Dottorm (31 Agosto 2012)

Daiii siamo in zona Galliani! Poche ore, minuti all'arrivo di Messi a prezzi di super saldo


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Moto****


----------



## Frikez (31 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mesbah s'è legato al cancello di Milanello.Galliani cerca di mozzargli gli arti con un moto****.Nulla da fare.Mesbaglio è fatto d'acciaio!



altri 4 anni con il secondo classificato al pallone d'oro algerino


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2012)

raga ma manco motosegxa se po di'????


----------



## Principe (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah ti odioooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* MESBAH BLOCCA ANTONELLI* - Il terzino sinistro del Milan non vuole lasciare Milanello, quindi il Milan non procede all'acquisto di Antonelli. I rossoneri hanno anche proposto uno scambio col Napoli che includesse Dossena: rifiutato, poiché era richiesto un conguaglio economico al Milan. 

fonte:eurosport



* 16.08* - Gianluca Di Marzio, ai microfoni di Sky Sport24 ha spiegato la situazione mercato del Milan in questo momento. Secondo il noto esperto di mercato, non arriverà nessun terzino sinistro, se prima non si cede Mesbah. Al momento però, il franco-algerino non sembra voglia accettare il trasferimento. Il Milan avrebbe proposto anche al Napoli uno scambio tra Mesbah e Dossena, ma gli azzurri pretendevano un conguaglio. Al momento dunque, tutto fermo.

* 16.15* - Secondo quanto riferito da Carlo Laudisa a "Gazzetta Tv", il mercato del Milan sarebbe virtualmente chiuso. Galliani avrebbe provato a prendere Antonelli, proponendo lo scambio con Mesbah, ma Preziosi avrebbe rifiutato. Impossibile arrivare a Dossena ed a Peluso, vicinissomo alla Juve, quest'ultimo dovrebbe vestire di bianconero oggi o, al massimo, in gennaio. Mercato chiuso, quindi, non per mancanza di voglia dei rossoneri, ma per mancanza di alternative secondo Laudisa.

fonte:MN


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2012)

c'era michel bastos libero, sai... giusto il titolare sulla sx del brasile


----------



## chicagousait (31 Agosto 2012)

L'errore è stata fatto all'inizio quando abbiamo preso Mesbah lo scarso. Ora è ovvio che nn voglia andarsene. Mica sc3mo lo scarso


----------



## Tobi (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma valorizzate didac vila santo dio


----------



## sion (31 Agosto 2012)

il CANCRO mesbah

- - - Aggiornato - - -

bastos sarebbe stato ottimo,peccato,dove e' andato a giocare?


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2012)

Chi ha fatto firmare il contratto a questa nullità dovrebbe vergognarsi invece di dire "dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato".


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

bastos ancora e al lione m cmq didac vilà non lo possiamo far giocare e fuori per un mese


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2012)

Galliani, vacci a comprare Clichy! Prestito con diritto di riscatto a 16 milioni pagabili in 16 comode rate annuali, e contratto quadriennale di 4 milioni l'anno al City spalmato su 8 anni (quindi 2 milioni l'anno fino al 2020)


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 16.55* - Secondo quanto riferito da Gianluca Di Marzio per "Skysport", la Fiorentina sarebbe molto vicina a Llama del Catania, superando il Palermo nella corsa all'esterno sinistro. Affare da tenere d'occhio, perchè potrebbe incredibilmente riaprire una trattativa con i rosanero per Mesbah, visto che Zamparini è sempre alla ricerca di un sostituto per Balzaretti. Senza la partenza dell'algerino il diavolo non può operare, per questo il mercato del Milan al momento appare chiuso, ma mancano ancora due ore e nulla è mai detto.

fonte:MN


----------



## Dottorm (31 Agosto 2012)

*17:12* - L'allineamento dei pianeti potrebbe portare clamorosamente Antonelli al Milan. Difatti Cianciolo, ds del US Poggibonsi noto per le recenti dichiarazioni su Kakà, ha letto stamattina sul cesso il suo oroscopo: se Giove si allinea a Marte deve tentare il colpaccio. Questo lo porterebbe clamorosamente a offrire 4 banane per Kakà, di fronte alla quale Mourinho si sarebbe fortemente risentito in quanto ne vuole almeno 6, 1 delle quali per mangiarsela. Di fronte a tale scena, le forti risate di De Laurentis porterebbero quest'ultimo a distrarsi, facendosi così scappare Dossena che si accaserebbe alla Juve. A quel punto Della Valle, incazzatosi per l'arroganza della Juve, andrebbe di corsa a comprare Llama e il Palermo dovrebbe ripiegare mestamente su Mesbah, con Zamparini che sbraita su quanto il Milan sia diventata una piccola ma accollandosi lo scarsissimo franco algerino. Di conseguenza, al Milan sarebbe spianata la strada per Antonelli.
Resta solo da attendere l'allineamento di Giove, unico tra i pianeti non ancora allineati, per cui sono stati convocati i massimi esperti di astronomia in seduta plenaria presso Milan Lab, supportati da "Branko e le stelle".

fonte: Cazz0landia & co.


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Marilson ha scritto:


> c'era michel bastos libero, sai... giusto il titolare sulla sx del brasile



Bastos(giocatore fin troppo sottovalutato)
Cmq Allegri lo avrebbe messo trequartista


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 17.04 *- Arrivano ulteriori conferme su Mesbah. Alfredo Pedullà, nello Speciale Calciomercato di Sportitalia, ha confermato che Mesbah non intende muoversi da Milano per ora. Il giocatore è partito per la trasferta di Bologna.

* 17.20* - Secondo quanto riferito da "Tuttomercatoweb.com", Pierpaolo Marino sarebbe arrivato pochi minuti fa all'Atahotel Executive. Il ds dell'Atalanta sarebbe nella sede del mercato per chiudere il passaggio di Peluso alla Juventus, minuti decisivi per il futuro dell'esterno dell'Atalanta che sembra essere ormai vicinissimo a vestire di bianconero, sfumerebbe così l'ultima speranza rossonera per la fascia sinistra.

* 17.30* - A 90 minuti dalla fine del mercato il Milan non regala alcun segnale d'attività. Sembrerebbe che questa volta nell'ultimo giorno di mercato non dovrebbe arrivare nessuna sorpresa. Resta sempre l'ormai famosissima "Zona Galliani", quindi non chiudiamo del tutto, ma al momento non vi è alcuna novità dal fronte rossonero.

fonte:MN


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

si ciao mesbah non c'è lo leviamo proprio c*, ziegler va al palermo. sfumata l'ultima speranza -.-



*17.47 *— Il Palermo si è ritirato dalla corsa per Mesbah del Milan.

fonte:gazzettadellosport

v*


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah ce lo teniamo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 17.53 -* Il mercato del Milan continua a essere bloccato: prima del possibile arrivo di un terzino è necessaria la partenza di Mesbah, che però continua a rifiutare qualsiasi destinazione. Intanto, secondo quanto riporta Gazzetta.it, il Palermo si è ritirato dalla corsa per il giocatore algerino.

fonte:MN


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Cioè boh, cosa vuole dimostrare? Comunque la colpa è di Galliani, a che serve prendere un terzino di una retrocessa e fargli un quadriennale manco fosse una giovane promessa?? MAH


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 17.57* - Peluso, secondo "Sky Sport 24", è nel box della Juventus, pronto a firmare per il club bianconero. Il terzino dell'Atalanta era stato accostato al Milan come possibile rinforzo per la mancina.

fonte:MN


----------



## Bawert (31 Agosto 2012)

Che palle sto Mesbah, ma la colpa é di Galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 18.00* - Secondo gli esperti di mercato di "Skysport", la possibilità che arrivi Luca Antonelli, ultimo nome utile per la fascia sinistra, sono prossime allo zero. Ad un'ora dalla chiusura del mercato sembra impossibile che il Milan riesca a chiudere l'operazione con il Genoa.

fonte:MN


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah rifiuta ogni destinazione? benissimo Mesbah non farà 1 solo minuto in maglia Milan, tribune finché respira.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

beh nessuno si sarebbe aspettato che mesbah facesse cosi eh


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Agosto 2012)

Io parlo alla fine ma sono sempre più imbarazzato per Galliani..


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (31 Agosto 2012)

maledetto mesbah del cavolo!


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Agosto 2012)

Maledetto chi l'ha comprato e chi gli ha fatto il contratto. Lui non è obbligato ad accettare per forza una destinazione. Se compri una "sola" e poi non sei capace a rivenderla sono cavoli tuoi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 18.10* - Secondo quanto riportato dal portale on-line di "Sportmediaset", sfuma il passaggio di Peluso alla Juventus. Se ne dovrebbe riparlare a gennaio o nella prossima estate. A confermare che Peluso resterà in nerazzurro sarebbe stato il suo agente Beppe Bozzo. Peluso non si muove quindi, niente Milan, ma niente Juve, l'esterno azzurro è stato al centro delle trattative quest'oggi, ma alla fine non si muoverà da Bergamo, almeno fino alla prossima finestra di mercato. Per il Milan sembrerebbe non esserci alcuna trattativa al momento, sfumato l'orobico, forse mai avvicinato Dossena, resta una minima possibilità per Antonelli, ma sembrerebbe che il Genoa non abbia alcuna voglia di cederlo.

fonte:MN


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Agosto 2012)

altro che convocato per la trasferta di bologna,lo metterei secco fuori rosa ....manco nel pulman deve salire...che pena che facciamo.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

Io a Mesbah gli fare trovare l'armadietto vuoto


----------



## Bojan Krkić Pérez™ (31 Agosto 2012)

Comunque dopo Berbatov anche Peluso ha inculato la juve, perchè non provare a prenderlo non è male...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Maledetto chi l'ha comprato e chi gli ha fatto il contratto. Lui non è obbligato ad accettare per forza una destinazione. Se compri una ***** e poi non sei capace a rivenderla sono cavoli tuoi.



Niente parolacce per piacere.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah 
E pensare che lo abbiamo preso per fargli giocare una partita di coppa italia e poco altro,avremmo fatto meglio ad aggregare De Sciglio in prima squadra da gennaio.Ed ora chissà quando ce lo toglieremo dal groppone.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah è davvero ignobile

Bisogna metterlo fuori squadra, fuori da Milanello, fuori dal pullman

Non esiste che l'AC Milan sia ostaggio di idioti simili, dai. MESBAH, MESBAH! Questo cane meticcio ci ha precluso l'acquisto di un terzino decente


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

* 18.30 *- Siamo negli ultimi 30 minuti di mercato. Il Milan non dovrebbe chiudere alcuna trattativa a questo punto, difficile anche che arrivi una sorpresa. La campagna acquisti del diavolo sembra essere stata chiusa con De Jong. Resteremo con voi nell'ultima mezz'ora per aggiornarvi su eventuali cambiamenti della situazione, ma la sensazione è che nulla accadrà sul fronte Milan.

fonte:MN


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Ormai non arriverà un pène di nessuno


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2012)

Dovevano regalare il cartellino a sto dopolavorista. Forse lo avrebbero fatto se avessero avuto la minima intenzione di spendere qualche lira. Se pensi di prendere qualcuno scambiandolo con Mesbah o prendi uno scarso almeno come lui o, come è stato, non prendi nessuno e ti tieni uno dei giocatori più scarsi mai visti al Milan


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2012)

chi prendono in 11 minuti? :trollface:

- - - Aggiornato - - -

chi prendono in 11 minuti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Mesbah ha giurato amore eterno


----------



## Brain84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Ormai è andata. A questo punto spero in Vilà e in una sua consacrazione da titolare


----------



## Aphex (31 Agosto 2012)

_eeeh, il mercato si fa gli ultimi 7 giorni! [Cit.]_

Io direi pure negli ultimi 5 minuti


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2012)

game over


----------



## Cm Punk (31 Agosto 2012)

Mica ***** mesbah
Con i terzini scarsissimi che abbiamo potrà giocare pure qualche partita pur essendo il peggiore.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Questo Mesbah se fosse per me lo inchioderei alla tribuna. Che si diverta.


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2012)

Chiamiamolo fesso a Meshah... essere pagato per fare un lavoro dove si è incapaci


----------



## Vinz (31 Agosto 2012)

Perchè ve la prendete con Mesbah? Sa di essere scarso, ma gioca in un Milan mediocre e il titolare nel suo ruolo è mediocre... potrebbe benissimo giocare titolare. A Gennaio c'era chi se lo menava per il suo acquisto... saranno contenti, adesso continuiamo a godercelo 

PS: Simply come sempre the bestIA... questa è la difesa più scarsa di sempre, probabilmente.


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2012)

Pagliacci, han messo il quarto che non è arrivato


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Rotfl!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2012)

Ennesima buffonata di Milan Channel, che dopo le schermate "Presidente noi ti preghiamo" e "Thiago fino al 2017!" riesce ancora a farsi deridere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Proviamo Didac perdio.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pagliacci, han messo il quarto che non è arrivato



Per i rimbambiti che hanno ancora MC dovrebbe essere il minimo disabbonarsi all'istante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2012)

Che poi se anche fosse stato, sarebbe stato Antonelli...ridicolo ugualmente fare una schermata così....


----------



## Marilson (31 Agosto 2012)

che gente ragazzi, allucinante. Ogni insulto è superfluo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Agosto 2012)

ahahaha i giorni del condor...ahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2012)

ahahah che ridicoli oh, si appunto il massimo era antonelli-dossena-peluso nulla di che


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

Io sto ancora aspettando...


----------



## Graxx (31 Agosto 2012)

speriamo in didac perchè di vedere antonini un altro anno non mi va proprio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> speriamo in didac perchè di vedere antonini un altro anno non mi va proprio...



Tranquillo c'è Mesbah


----------



## Dave (31 Agosto 2012)

Fantastico.
Ci rifaremo gli occhi un altro anno guardando i meravigliosi cross di Luca Antonini.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma infatti i possibili arrivi erano Dossena, Antonelli e Peluso. Meglio non sia arrivato nessuno, non sono niente in più del giovine. A me sarebbe piaciuto due annetti fa Criscito, con lui, seppur non sia un fenomeno, a sinistra eravamo apposto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2012)

Peluso vale 10 volte Antonini dai, non scherziamo


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Guarda, non lo so. E' che ormai Antonini siamo talmente abituati a vederlo che lo conosciamo bene. Ma secondo me Peluso non ci avrebbe fatto migliorare per niente, sempre nella mediocrità saremmo stati.


----------



## E81 (31 Agosto 2012)

che amarezza...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2012)

O ne prendi uno buono o meglio restare così. Hanno fatto bene, tanto la fascia sinistra verrà arata dal Lider


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2012)

Filipe Luis tanto x fare un nome sarebbe cento volte meglio di Rantonini.


----------



## Dave (31 Agosto 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> O ne prendi uno buono o meglio restare così. Hanno fatto bene, tanto la fascia sinistra verrà arata dal Lider



Colui che annullò Messi


----------

